# Recommend a living composer to the poster above.



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm listening to this very atmospheric, intriguing, somber work.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

To the posters below, here's a very accessible magical voyage piece by another composer.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Helmut Lachenmann (born 1935) performed the speaking part in one of his compositions performed in September 2020 by the SWR Symphonieorchester under Teodor Currentzis. Here's a video of the concert from the Liederhalle in Stuttgart. Credit: thread on SWR concerts.

[video]https://www.swr.de/swrclassic/symphonieorchester/livestream-swr-symphonieorchester-2020-09-18-100.html[/video]


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Mark Andre - "....hin..."


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Ondrej Adamek - Le Dîner


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Andrew Norman (b. 1979)

Unstuck for orchestra


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I was talking about this guy with the OP earlier so I thought, hey, why not recommend a piece of his to the above poster.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Georg Friedrich Haas

"I can't breathe"


----------

